# Relationships - BFs/GFs/crushes



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

Just reposting all the interesting stuff I find on Serebii Forums. I was also getting annoyed by the fact there is a bunch of 'love-complaint' blogs, as I like to call them.

The point of this topic is just to discuss anything and everything related to relationships. Experiences you had, experiences you want to have, people you have taken a liking to, etc. Just post about whatever you like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Commence!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 15, 2010)

My experience:
There was this girl in school. For some stupid reason, one of my classmates said that I like her(she was pretty and smart and that) but no I don't. This went on for like a month and we're getting tired of it. She then said to everyone that she likes someone else from our class. I was like "oh finally no more crap"


----------



## scrtmstr (May 15, 2010)

I really started to like a girl, went to a 'bubble party'(schuimparty, for all the Dutch-speaking members)
And she was there, with a boyfriend. that was kinda hard. She wasn't the prettiest girl around, but my god was sweet. Another chance for a girlfriend slipped by


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> I really started to like a girl, went to a 'bubble party'(schuimparty, for all the Dutch-speaking members)
> And she was there, with a boyfriend. that was kinda hard. She wasn't the prettiest girl around, but my god was sweet. Another chance for a girlfriend slipped by


Bubble party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've only done that once, but it's epic fun, everyone's all soapy and wet


----------



## T3GZdev (May 15, 2010)

bubbles


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> bubbles


Uhh... what? Next time, make a longer post, okay?


----------



## Ritsuki (May 15, 2010)

Experience : I think I might be in love with one of my friends. That's a really strange sensation...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

One of your friends? As in, same or different gender?

I've been in love with a friend too, but apparently she already had a boyfriend so I stopped loving her. Just like that. Weird, huh?


----------



## prowler (May 15, 2010)

I remember in High School, I went out with one of my friends.

It wasn't a good idea >:


----------



## Ritsuki (May 15, 2010)

Different gender. And she also have a boyfriend now. Meh, i think I'll just forget about it. I'm not even sure I'm in love


----------



## Jamstruth (May 15, 2010)

Experience: Last year I developed a crush on a friend of mine. I thought I had a chance too because she didn't reject it straight away. Problem came in the form of another friend who decided (after I told her I liked her) that he liked her too. Kinda completely ruined the whole thing and the resulting complex mess dragged on until the end of school that year. She tried dating my other friend and it lasted all of about a week, I still kinda like her but don't think I really like her as more than a friend at the moment.


----------



## Ritsuki (May 15, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Experience: Last year I developed a crush on a friend of mine. I thought I had a chance too because she didn't reject it straight away. Problem came in the form of another friend who decided (after I told her I liked her) that he liked her too. Kinda completely ruined the whole thing and the resulting complex mess dragged on until the end of school that year. She tried dating my other friend and it lasted all of about a week, I still kinda like her but don't think I really like her as more than a friend at the moment.



My situation is very similar. My friend has a BF, but everytime I'm with her, we're very "tactile" (kisses in the neck, hugs, sensual voice,...) even if her BF is here. It's also possible that we are like that because we're very very close or that my brain is just messing up with me


----------



## Langin (May 15, 2010)

I did broke up with my boyfriend today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he had two boyfriends one to much.
But I am in love with someone(again)


----------



## anaxs (May 15, 2010)

well, i can tell you one thing, its the best thing ever


----------



## MFDC12 (May 15, 2010)

ive had "crushes". mostly based on physical appearances. only one really liked me back though, im glad i never went out with any of the girls i liked because they grew up to become total bitches, especially in later high school.

now im with a guy i really love :]


----------



## silent sniper (May 15, 2010)

i failed and am still achin'. nuff said :'(


----------



## scrtmstr (May 15, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was my first time, and it was huge fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



seeing her with her boyfriend ruined it for a bit, but once i was back under the bubble canon and one of my favourite hardstyle songs was played i totally forgot about her


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that's the spirit! If you see there's currently no way of doing something, just don't think of it anymore and you'll be A-okay!


----------



## Zerousen (May 15, 2010)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> i failed and am still achin'. nuff said :'(


I feel ya man.


----------



## scrtmstr (May 15, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stop thinking, and move on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, i'm still gonna keep an eye on her, but in the meantime, i'll just go looking for someone else.


----------



## logical thinker (May 16, 2010)

Why do 90% or more of the relationship posts start with "so there is this cute girl"?



			
				MFDC12 said:
			
		

> ive had "crushes". mostly based on physical appearances.
> Those tits and asses drive us (males) crazy, don't they?
> 
> 
> ...


I think the society should care less about the gender. We are animals and most species have all kinds all relationships and sex between the individuals (homo, bi, straight, etc).


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

I have a boy friend, his name is Mike ^///^ I have been with him for close to 2 years now.


----------



## HEARDATBEAT (May 16, 2010)

mine is probably the most fucked up... Nurse 13yrs older than me getting divorced, dumped her BF and is a ex-swinger with 4 kids. And she won't let her feelings for me go any further cause she doesn't want to hurt my feelings.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

*sniff sniff*

I have a crush on 4 boys in my class.
LOL
But only one remains strong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





^That one I'm talking about started when my friends and I had a game telling our crushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I couldnt think of anyone so I just chose "him"
Then everyone started teasing me like ,"Oh you have a crush on him!"
Like wtf?!

That "crush thingy" wasnt really real
but now he's really.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  DAMN! It's stops right there hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I have a boy friend, his name is Mike ^///^ I have been with him for close to 2 years now.


Yeah, you two look sweet together in your pic


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was the picture I took Christmas eve.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 16, 2010)

Maybe the odd crush or so at school, but none that I would've described as serious.

I wish someone (female, obviously) fancied me. Even if we never got together, it'd just be nice, you know?


----------



## ca_michelbach (May 16, 2010)

Even robots love each other..


----------



## scrtmstr (May 16, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Maybe the odd crush or so at school, but none that I would've described as serious.
> 
> I wish someone (female, obviously) fancied me. Even if we never got together, it'd just be nice, you know?


you mean have some sort of security in your life, someone you can depend on?


----------



## yuyuyup (May 16, 2010)

Women are absolutely impossible


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

few months ago, had a girlfriend.

dated for maybe 2 weeks, then she broke up with me because she felt i was just another
friend, and she had no attraction to me.

good thing though, cuz she loved rap music, and i HATE rap.  will never make that mistake twice!


----------



## Frost>>&gt (May 16, 2010)

You guys are pathetic. You do a relationship completely based on physical contact.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

Frost>>> said:
			
		

> You do a relationship completely based on physical contact.


Of course, we _do_ a relationship... What do you even mean by that?


----------



## Anakir (May 16, 2010)

I went out with a lot of people in the past. Only had a few serious ones though. I've only had one confession that totally went wrong; she ended up saying no in the nicest way possible. I am sure she really liked me but she wasn't ready for another relationship so soon. She ended up liking me a lot a month or two after my confession and I already lost interest in her by then.. but things did happen between me and her.

She even moved in with me for quite a few months. We even had a part time job at the same place. Those days were good. We basically took advantage -wink wink- of the fact we see each other everyday but never had a relationship going other than just being tight friends.

I miss those days.


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

I have no girlfriend at the moment but hey, maybe that will change in a few days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll go on a schooltrip to london from tuesday till friday and the girl I like will go too. Great oppertunity to be with her.


----------



## Demonbart (May 16, 2010)

So there is this cute girl (yes logical thinker I'm starting my post like this just to nag you) at my school (I've blogged about her as well like a month ago) and I didn't really know her but I thought she was really cute, but I'm not daring enough to just go up to her and say hi. Now a friend of mine knows her (though he hadn't talked to her for two years), and we said he would try to get back in touch with her and act like a sort of matchmaker for us (though a little more subtle). Then he kept postponing it and yesterday he finally got in touch with her, only to fnd out that she has a boyfriend since two weeks.
I felt crapped up.

On another note,
@ A Gay Little Cat Boy: If you don't mind me asking, and I'm asking this purely because of curiosity, do same-sex relationships work like in the same way as straight relationships, or are they totally different?


----------



## Frost>>&gt (May 16, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Frost>>> said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well I don't know if you're gay or lesbian. But that's who I was talking too. I'm a guy and I couldn't get a feeling out a guy. that's what I mean't.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

I'm straight, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Frost>>&gt (May 16, 2010)

Frost>>> said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PlooBloo (May 16, 2010)

I've been with my boyfriend for almost four years now.


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

ive been with my girl for like a 8 months and its been aweosme
we'll last a looooooooong time


----------



## outgum (May 17, 2010)

Sigh... I have a crush on a girl at the moment, But the thing is we only met about 2 weeks ago, And ive like all gaga about her and what not, But now we are kinda good friends, and well.... i dont have the balls to say anything about it at risk of ruining our friendship, plus the fact we are moving into a flat together with 2 other guys, making it WAY more awkward since we live together..... sigh....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 17, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if I knew that someone liked me in that way, then it might improve my self-confidence, and all that sort of thing.


----------



## logical thinker (May 18, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> So there is this cute girl (yes logical thinker I'm starting my post like this just to nag you) at my school (I've blogged about her as well like a month ago) and I didn't really know her but I thought she was really cute, but I'm not daring enough to just go up to her and say hi.








I am cat-like curious and it was a serious question, not a complaint or the like.


----------



## imshortandrad (May 18, 2010)

Well, I'm pretty positive I'm in love with the most incredible guy I've ever met.


----------



## Jaems (May 18, 2010)

I'm in love with my amazing girlfriend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TEEHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## Hakoda (May 18, 2010)

Jaems said:
			
		

> I'm in love with my amazing girlfriend.


Ditto.


----------



## Oh Really? (May 18, 2010)

Blahhh. Well this girl, (I'll call her A) is definitely the cutest girl I have ever met.  Someone last year had told me she thought I was super hot, but I didn't know her and I didn't take the time to meet her. We became friends this year when school started and I told her I liked her, blah blah blah. She said she didnt like me back at the moment but Im really cute and maybe someday. She started dating this other guy about a month later so I was pretty sure thats why she didn't like me, cause she was talking to him. They only lasted like a month, so I basically became veryyy good friends with her. Then one day we were texting about this other girl (I'll call her B) who liked me. B was asking me if I liked/"talked to" A, because we are together at school like all the time. I said idk. Then I was telling A that B asked me this, and she was like "what did you say?" And I said "Idk". Then A was like "I see". Thennn 
Me: I mean, it seems like you like me, but idk.
A: Idk either
Me: How do you not know?
A: Ok I like you. But idk if I want anything to happen
Me: So your basically saying you like me but don't want to go out with me?
A: Ughh something like that
Then basically I was mad and ignored her for a while, but we started talking again and now we're just good friends. It just sucks that this girl, the prettiest I have ever seen, says some BS like that. But whatever..life goes on. 

I just needed to get this off my chest, what better place to do it? haha
P.S. Im 16


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> On another note,
> @ A Gay Little Cat Boy: If you don't mind me asking, and I'm asking this purely because of curiosity, do same-sex relationships work like in the same way as straight relationships, or are they totally different?


The same more or less.
It's a little hard for me to truly compare since none of my relations with girls ever worked. But really broken down it's the same thing through and through.
EDIT: Really to get into details, being in a relationship with another man really doesn't change the formula of being in a relationship, we go on dates, we cuddle, love each other, pretty much boiling it down to the bare-basic formula of a relationship, same-sex or opposite sex really there isn't much of a difference other than the partner you are with. But with some details, like obviously an emotional attraction and sexual attraction.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (May 18, 2010)

I'm currently in love with the sweetest Latina girl at my highschool. 9 months into the relationship and i enjoy every minute of it.

_*Edit:*_ She just called and broke up with me :'(

_*Edit of the Edit:*_ She just called back and apologized. We are back together again!

_*Edit of the Edit of the Edit:*_ I am just kidding. None of this happened other than my awesome Latina gf.


----------



## NeSchn (May 18, 2010)

Everyone remembers my shit from last year, Met a girl, liked her alot, asked her to prom, she ditched me half through it, and has basically been a bitch ever since then. I got played hard, she used me because I am smart in school and got her into Prom. Pretty fucked up right?

This year, nothing really, there has been some girls that I tried to talk to, nothing really happened with that. My bestfriend asked me to Prom, I accepted then she was all over my friend like a week after she asked me (we were all hanging out) so I stopped that one in its tracks before it went like last years. Now we really don't talk very much anymore because of it, it makes me sad :\, now there is this new one that I got on my formspring.me that is making me mindfuck myself.


----------



## retrogamefan (May 18, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all the same...Whether it's a heterosexual or homosexual relationship, it's a union between 2 people. I have been with my boyfriend/partner/soulmate for 10 years now and like all relationships, it comes down to some basic components : communication, honesty, trust, compromise.
Poeple place too much emphasis on a relationship, IMO and that is why they often fail, just keep it simple. Overcomplicating any situation will generally result in things going out the window...
And for people who focus solely on how a person looks and not their intellectual capability also, remember this : *Beauty fades but stupidity is FOREVER*


----------



## rikuumi (May 18, 2010)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> I'm currently in love with the sweetest Latina girl at my highschool. 9 months into the relationship and i enjoy every minute of it.
> 
> _*Edit:*_ She just called and broke up with me :'(
> 
> ...


----------



## Demonbart (May 23, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd with Murphy's law.
And thanks Cat Boy


----------



## Westside (Aug 12, 2010)

I had a huge crush on this girl at my school.  Her boyfriends was a nicer, stronger, fitter, better looking dude than me... :'(


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 12, 2010)

Everyone knows my new one, I talk about it too much lol, read the blog section and you will find my posts. Sorry you have to read them all, I hate complaining and shit like that I just need a place to write xD and wow I totally noticed that I posted in this back in May. Oops

3,400 post by the way. W00T


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 12, 2010)

Experiences, in chronological order as best I can recall:

- I'm told that when I was a baby a girl named Hannah who was about a year older than me said she wanted to marry me. Dunno whether that constitues a verbal contract or not. But she was quite pretty last time I saw her. She's vanished into the ether since then though.

- Michelle, red haired girl in my primary school. Made her crush on me pretty obvious but I never acted on it because I was only about 9 and thus oblivious to such things. Same goes for Natalie at about the same time.

- First girlfriend was a girl named Natalie (different to the one above) but as I was only 12 nothing aside from kissing and holding hands, really.

- Paralysing crush on a girl named Kerry Gill when I was about 14. Could barely breathe in her presence. She's my 'one that got away' due to a series of incidents that are pretty well documented in my blogs, so review them for details, dinner will be ready soon so I'm not writing it all out again.

- A somewhat questionable incident between myself and a close friend of mine in which we woke up after a new year's party. I was there, she was there, the clothes were not and neither were the memories. Whether or not we did anything remains a mystery so for the sake of our continued friendship so things don't 'get wierd' we generally deny all knowledge of it. 

- First proper girlfriend was named Charlotte, an old friend I reunited with after vanishing into the ether in our childhood. She'd had a crush on me as a kid but I never noticed. We were together about 2 years until she became friends with another girl who had slightly fragile morals. End result is that Charlotte got it into her head that sucking another guy's dick was 'no big deal' and didn't constitute cheating. I claimed otherwise but rather foolishly chose to forgive her. So she thought sh could get away with it and did it again. So I kicked her ass to the curb. She's spent the last 4 years trying to win me back after realising that life without me totally sucks balls.

- Next was Erin, we were together a few months but broke up when it became apparant that she had unresolved issues with an ex. We decided it would be unfair on both of us to stay together until she knew exactly what she wanted. She remains a close friend but her quest for identity is still unresolved.

- Jenny, a girl I met at work who was clearly crazy about me. How else do you desribe someone that goes on a month long cultural exchange to Russia and calls me every single day without fail? Absolutely every day. Then we go out for a drink for my birthday last year, I get a kiss goodbye, I get tickets for us to go see her fave band together and she suddenly decides that she wants to go back to her abusive drug-addled ex and turned Psycho Hose Beast on me. Still not entirely sure what went wrong there, but whatever. Her loss.

- Currently involved with a gorgeous young lady named Jess. Seems to be working out well so far.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 12, 2010)

I think it would be great if I could talk and share what I like with someone else (a girl preferably), but I'm so shy that I can't meet anyone.
The very few people I tried to asked  if they care to see again each other, just to chat , always answered "yes, sure" ... it really were a "no, I don't want to know you at all".
I asked to a workmate (boy), to old school mate I met again randomly (boys and girls), and even when asking a married person, so I'm sure she doesn't makes wrong idea, they all went MIA.

Just knowing someone else might be great. *try to imagine the situation*
That's when I feel lonely.


Then, 90% of the time I feel like : Whatever, it's better that way, so I won't annoy anyone.
I think I'm not an interesting guy to know.


Ok, I resumed 32 years of my life, relationship-wise


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 12, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I think I'm not an interesting guy to know.


Don't think so lowly of yourself, you ARE an interesting guy! Heck, I'd even say you're one of the most interesting and intriguing people I've ever met (well, as far as meeting people on the interwebz goes, of course)!


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, I saw a real hot girl at a party and I was asking my friends: Damn who's that? And i saw her at the beach again, I now know that she lives in the same street as me where I live for 4 years. Almost my neighbour and is 17. I'm 16, she is 4 months older. 
Damn I can't understand it that i'd never see her. I am going out everyday, and she is too. We both ain't antisocial people. Damn the next time I see her I'm going to talk to her.


----------



## sprogurt (Aug 12, 2010)

First proper girlfriend cheated on me 9 times and accused me of being jealous as she had male friends. One thing I didn't understand was that the only other male friend she had other than me was my best mate, and I'd trust him with my life. Basically this girl threatened to commit suicide if I left her (just because I had to go home one day she OD'd ).

I met this other girl in June last year at her work, cute, mature, perfect! The girl from above actually got jealous of her and tried to find her so she could "beat her up" (she's weak and slow as hell ((the 1st girl))  ).

This other girl and I started talking over facebook and started to plan to meet up in december. The first girl broke up with me in december so i got the hell outta there as fast as I could. Really got on with this other girl, always made me smile ^.^. she then got a bf (A bit of a freak, he kept staring at me in college, i lol'd all over his face XD) then 2 months later she dumps him for someone else. >.<

Now the first girl started talking to me on msn, she now has a fiance so I thought everything was fine. Turns out that whilst she was up with his family all he wanted her up there was for sex. She then asked me if I still thought about "us" because she does still. I just said I still care about her as a friend but that's it. she then wanted me mob number.

:/ meh


----------



## Cyan (Aug 12, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's all thanks to the interwebz.
Talking with other people is a lot easier with a keyboard. but, there's still my personality present, I don't go extrovert just because I'm behind a computer.
Even on a forum/chan irc, etc. I don't talk much.

I tried contacting people using the net too, but I might be frightening them in the way I write 
They never answer too, I'm used to people leaving without saying anything.


There's only 1 good friend (girl) I met 10 years ago on the net with who I'm still talking too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




She maybe has a problem ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, sorry, my messages didn't concern any GF/Crushes.


What I could say, is maybe I'm having a lot of crushes, working in a public place I see a lot of people, but I never talk to them other than work related stuff.
So, it's only people and crushes passing one after another. Sometime I get to see the same person again, it's great to meet her again, but still always professionally.


----------

